# 5?



## ediz (Aug 6, 2015)

When is #5 coming out?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2015)

SANTIAGO got cancelled long ago.  It had a total of 7 customers!  An email from RPGNow went out to those 7 - were you one of them?


----------



## Starblazer. (Aug 19, 2015)

*OMG*



Morrus said:


> SANTIAGO got cancelled long ago.  It had a total of 7 customers!  An email from RPGNow went out to those 7 - were you one of them?




OMG! Is that true?!
Nooooo.....I was also waiting for the next episode!
Argh! Why do grand SCI-FI campaings always get cancelled...?J


----------

